# Feedback für neues Buch über "Java und Datenbanken" erwünscht



## marcobehler (6. Aug 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
etwas in eigener Sache:

Ich schreibe gerade ein Buch über Java und Datenbanken und würde mich über Feedback sehr freuen. Man kann die ersten Kapitel (es kommen täglich nun mehrere dazu) als HTML alle frei hier lesen: http://www.marcobehler.com/make-it-so-java-db-connections-and-transactions-html/

Ziel des Buches ist es mit praktischen Übungen das in-and-out von Java DB connection handling und Transaktionen zu lernen -> egal ob Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittener.

Wie gesagt, würde mich über Feedback zu den einzelnen Übungen, positiv sowie negativ sehr freuen.

Besten Dank
Marco Behler


----------



## MWin123 (6. Aug 2015)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein paar Kapitel überflogen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Englisch an einigen Stellen etwas holprig ist.


----------



## Ernesto95 (6. Aug 2015)

Hab nur mal kurz durchgeblättert, lege ich mir auf jeden Fall mal als Favorit zum nachschlagen ab.

Auf jeden Fall ein dickes Dankeschön, ich mag Leute die den openSource Gedanken leben !

3. Seite unter Study Drills, der Link existiert nicht !

http://www.h2database.com/html/main

Grüße


----------



## Joose (7. Aug 2015)

Habe kurz drübergeschaut: Im Kapitel "The setup" würde ich noch erwähnen und erklären mit welcher IDE und Datenbank in diesem Buch gearbeitet wird (natürlich auch das man eine andere IDE verwenden kann). Diese Information kommt zwar dann in Kapitel 3 vor, aber erst nachdem man schon Code gesehen hat etc.


----------



## marcobehler (7. Aug 2015)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback soweit! Werde ich später mit einarbeiten. Schaut gerne täglich rein, der Plan ist dass immer werktags 2-3 neue Kapitel online gehen. 

Danke!


----------



## marcobehler (7. Aug 2015)

So, Feedback eingearbeitet. Englisch nachgebessert. Link gefixt. Setup angepasst. 

Freut euch auf die nächsten Kapitel und "twittert/facebooked/" gerne das Buch 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## marcobehler (13. Aug 2015)

Kurzes Update: Die letzten Tage sind einige Kapitel hinzugekommen, der JDBC Part ist fast durch. Dann geht es weiter mit Spring und dann Hibernate.

LG


----------



## Times (13. Aug 2015)

Hallo 

Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen es ganz durchzulesen, aber bin bisher sehr beeindruckt - mach weiter so 
Ein kleines Manko finde ich ist das DarkDesign von IntelliJ welches du auf den Screenshots benutzt. Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich diese persönlich auch verwende aber gerade für ein Buch sollte es doch eher hell und freundlich sein.


----------



## marcobehler (27. Aug 2015)

Kurzes Update, das nächste Kapitel mit Infos über Connection Pooling, JDBC logging , Large Resultset handling etc is fertig.

@Times: Mal sehen ob ich mich noch dazu umreissen lassen kann die Screenshots alle neu zu machen


----------

